# Penn 525 Mag T for sale or trade!!



## JustinF (Oct 31, 2003)

Penn 525 Mag T for sale or trade!!! 
After throwing one of Frosty's 6500 C3CT Mag Elite reels, I have decided to give one a try. I have, and still love, the 525Mag. 

I have a 525 Mag T w/ and extra magnet that I would like to trade for one of those green beauties (6500 C3CT Mag Elite). I will sell the reel for 130.00 w/ a fresh spool of your choice 20lb hi vis Suffix Tri or 17lb Flying Fisher in Hi Vis green. 

The reel has been meticulously cared for. I clean it after every use and never let them go swimming.

Justin

[email protected]


----------

